# co2 diffuser blowing off



## stemag (4 Jul 2013)

hi all my tank has been up and running for about 4 months every thing seems ok except when my c02 turns on in the morning it blows of the diffuser with quite a big bang i put it back on and it runs ok till next day it does it again my checkers are green to yellow the fish are happy so i dont relly want to turn the presure down any advice please the bubble counter is a bit fast to count but it is a bit more than 3 bps


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jul 2013)

Sounds like the working pressure is too high, if you can turn it down bit keep bps the same. 
Otherwise maybe you just need different co2 tubing with a snugger fit?


----------



## Dan-CR4 (4 Jul 2013)

this happened to mine on my internal one, a couple of years back while I was out and overdosed my fish, lost a couple of fish that day. I now use an external. what diffuser have you got?


----------



## stemag (4 Jul 2013)

hi dan it is a glass diffuser with a pot tablet  of ebay it has been fine untill now for the past week it has been happening


----------



## sa80mark (4 Jul 2013)

Have you been removing it for cleaning ? The co2 tube can stretch and needs cutting back a little to fit snuggly again


----------



## stemag (4 Jul 2013)

i will give that a try mark i have tried diffrent things but never thought of that thanks


----------



## stemag (5 Jul 2013)

thanks guys i cut the end of me tube yesterday to make a snug fit
and this morning hay presto it stayed on


----------



## sa80mark (5 Jul 2013)

good stuff always nice when its any easy fix


----------

